# May Italian Throwdown: MaryAnn's Inside-out Ravioli Q-view



## adiochiro3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Now that the winners are announced, I thought I would post MaryAnn's Inside-Out Ravioli Q-view.  The dish honors the memory of my mother, who was locally famous for her homemade ravioli.  I developed this idea before the May Throwdown was announced as I studied and practiced the art of making fatties.  I thought my mother's beef & spinach ravioli filling might make a good fattie.  Kudos to my youngest daughter, Adele, for the help.  The ingredients:








I essentially made a fattie wrap out of the filling....







The "inside-out" part meant that the pasta portion, along with cheeses and spinach wound up inside our creation in several layers.







We rolled it all up and chilled in the fridge for 30ish min. to firm it up.







After smoking to 165* we sliced and served over vermicelli and marinara sauce (I thought the sauce inside the ravioli might be unmanageable, so we saved it for the end).







The result was good.  Smoking intensified some of the spices and herbs in the filling recipe, so I will adjust accordingly next time (I think particularly the clove flavor intensified -- curious if any of our members have ever noticed this in a smoke before.)  The ratio of pasta to filling is significantly different than a normal ravioli, so we thought the flavors much more balanced on the bed of pasta.  A little sourdough bread and a glass of red wine, and.......yum!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## meateater (Jun 15, 2010)

James, that is a great recipe, thanks for sharing that with us. I'm wondering what you put in the meat layer to get that great color?


----------



## rdknb (Jun 15, 2010)

that was very good looking and I bet good tasting,


----------



## chefrob (Jun 15, 2010)

nice way to think outside the box, very innovative...........looks good!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 16, 2010)

meateater said:


> James, that is a great recipe, thanks for sharing that with us. I'm wondering what you put in the meat layer to get that great color?


My mom's recipe is a beef/spinach/onion blend with bread crumbs, parmesan cheese, spices, and egg (as a binder).  Every time I make it and get a whiff of that distinctive aroma I quietly think, "Mom's here."  It's a really tasty ravioli filling recipe that actually stretches back at least four generations in my family.  I picked up the baton when mom passed, and my kids are training up as the fifth gen ravioli makers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Warms the heart.


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

To answer your original question about the cloves, I don't think I have smoked anything using cloves just yet.  I will have to give it a try & see how that turns out.  As for the recipe, Thank you for sharing.  You dish was an alternative to meatballs & spaghetti.  I like the cheese concept as well.  Good job.


----------

